# Anyone use prefilters on their UGJ system?



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone use a prefilte ron their UGJ system? If so what pump/prefilter combo do you use?


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

Also what do you do witht he sponge just rinse it out or change it once in a while?


----------



## dgretz (Nov 25, 2005)

Not sure of the brand of pump I use but it is about 800 gph and piped to 4 jets. I have a Filter-Max III pre-filter on it. I rinse the sponge during each water change. It has been in place for over 2 years and the sponge shows no sign of deterioration. The filter comes with all sorts of adpaters so it would probably mate to most any pump inlet. Don't change the sponge, they provide additional mechanical and bilogoical filtration as well as keeping small fish and fry from being ground-up.


----------



## tekjunky (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello...i made my prefilter out of a plastic container from walmart http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y270/t ... 000292.jpg I have a mag12 with 7 ugj.

HTH

Tekjunky


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am planning on running 2 rio 2100 with 4 jets per pump. I am going to use the marineland reverse flow prefilter kit on both. I designed it all today and started building it cutting out my egg crate to fit the pipes. I hoping to make the switch from gravel to sand this weekend.


----------

